# Any Gesnerophiles? ID Help Needed



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I received this with some cuttings, labeled as "Episcia sp.???" and was hoping to find out any identity information someone may have.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've also come to find out it has a red flower, although they have no pics


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

It's not an Episcia. It's probably a Nautilocalyx, and possibly Nautilocalyx porphyrotrichus (if it really does have red flowers).


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

dirtmonkey said:


> It's not an Episcia. It's probably a Nautilocalyx, and possibly Nautilocalyx porphyrotrichus (if it really does have red flowers).


Or, something as yet described. It was in an import from South America, possibly Ecuador. I agree, not Episcia. It still has not flowered for me. In fact, it is VERY slow to get going at all. No death but very little growth.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Almost looks like a Gasteranthus of some sort too.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have yet to make this plant 'happy', as it is rather slow to add any growth. Hopefully it perks up sometime soon.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Frogtofall said:


> Almost looks like a Gasteranthus of some sort too.


I am awaiting seed for Gasteranthus bilsaensis, possibly one of the better candidates. I will keep everyone updated.


----------

